# Extending range of remote?



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anyone know if there is a way to extend the range on the Altima's remote entry. I use the same remote for Remote start and the range is not very good, is there a little soldering that can be done to make it work from a farther distance?
Thanks


----------



## dadster (Nov 4, 2002)

Use your body as an antenna! Hold it touching under your chin and try it. Extends range +2X. A hard wired antenna for your remote would be much more difficult (if even possible).


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

dadster said:


> *Use your body as an antenna! Hold it touching under your chin and try it. Extends range +2X. *


LMAO....I thought I was the only person who did this.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

I'd rather not have to do that EVERYTIME i start my car tho. Is there some sort of antenna I can put on my car (instead of trying to put one on my remote), or by another method?
Thanks!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Seriously, try using your chin as the antenna, my girlfriend laughed, but when it worked, guess who got the last laugh


----------

